# Wo bekommt man fertige Java-Programme (z.B. für Lsg LGS)



## brunobrumso (5. Mai 2004)

Hi, wo kann ich Programme bzw. Programmausschnitte bekommen?? 
Ich muss in einem Mathematischen Praktikum an der Uni mit Java verschiedene Sachen programmieren (im Moment z.B.: das Jacobi-Verfahren zur Lsg LGS). Kann mir da jemand vielleicht sagen, wie ich an entsprechende Programme dran komme?? Es müssten doch welche verfügbar sein oder??


----------



## Beni (5. Mai 2004)

Das einzige, aber dafür extrem gute, Verfahren, dass ich kenne, heisst "google".  :cry:


----------



## bygones (5. Mai 2004)

wieso so traurig - das ist das beste Verfahren um an Informationen anderer ranzukommen  :lol:


----------



## Roar (5. Mai 2004)

wieso schreibst du dir die sachen nicht selber?
btw: das ist n doppelpost, den anderen bitte löschen


----------

